

Internet Archive puts classic 70s and 80s games online - morphics
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25527786

======
rottyguy
odd, tried to post the link to archive.org/... to my fb page (via iphone) and
it rejected it saying it was flagged as spammy.

